# Personal attacks and hijacks need to end- now



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Not every thread needs to get hijacked into the same incessant bickering about Lance- go ahead and start a new thread if you want, but the recent hijack of the Sastre and EuropCar threads show its time for this to end. 

They also set forth another thread trend that stops now- the incessant bickering, name calling and line pushing personal stuff that moves from thread to thread. 

Expect infractions or posting vacations if these continue. Nothing wrong with a healthy debate, but the personal stuff is well out of hand.


----------

